# Our new Website



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

What do you guys think? got a new logo too

http://www.americansnowmanagement.com


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Honestly? Pretty plain. Nothing to "show" who you are. I like the home page with the statment. I would add some pics. Under the commercial heading I would have some pics of my trucks or heavy equip. if any. Both action and still. Under the home I would show the ATV clearing some larger walkways and some blowing / salting being done.

Another nice view. A staff photo. I think this is a HUGE benefit! Let's people put a face to the company. Have the crew (drivers AND office) pose in front of your biggest vehicle and the nicest pickup you have. Also, be sure the drivers are looking good for the pics. Not suits mind you cuz that's just silly, but some jeans and nice flannels or all in one color jacket.

Lastly, have a section with customer comments. Ask a couple customers if you can use their first name and city only with their comment.


Bob


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope you either you have the same truck and plow as the Western web site or you have permission to use their IT on you website.

I agree that some more pictures would be nice.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

ASM, since your new I can't PM you, nor do you have an email listed, please email me so I can answer your questions in depth.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Grn Mtn, as a guy who will soon be making a website myself, I too would love to hear what you think. Some other guys on the site may want to hear your input as well. Could you reply in the forum maybe? If not, could u please email me the same suggestions? [email protected]

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

who did your web site for you


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Sawboy said:


> ...could u please email me the same suggestions...


check your mail:salute:


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments as I get new equipment I will add pictures of it. right now I just have a few trucks and atvs that im waiting for my new logo and graphics to be put on them.

Precision I got my website done here www.redcatmedia.com

I wanted a clean look that would make my company look proffessional


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

americansnow said:


> ...Precision I got my website done here www.redcatmedia.com
> 
> I wanted a clean look that would make my company look proffessional


Overall I would agree that you have achieved a professional look, however seeing that you say it was done by a design firm, have them fix the typo's, and I would add two more (different sized) snow flakes to the logo to give it just a tad bit more character. The logo will go nice on letterhead and apparel.


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea I cannot wait till I get the apparel it will look cool. Good idea about the other snowflake too. The sites not done yet its still in design the text is just something I sent them to fill it in.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*new logo*

This is what I ment by extra snowflakes.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*oops*

sorry for the photoshop file here is the jpeg


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

text and content very well written !

good use of red in dynamic visual imaging !

kudos


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Grn MTn that looks cool Im going to have them play around with that idea I like it thanks.

Thanks for the compliments SOMM


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Need A Rain Slogan Looks Like Our Snow Is In Siberia


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Very Generic.. Not to thrilled with the photos you used. Site really does nothing for me..


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Looks OK but to generic with pics from Northern Tool and Western.Even If you only have 1 truck you should have pics of your equipment


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

*Post your Websites*

Post your Websites lets see them :}


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Qualitylawncare did you use yahoo page builder for your site?


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

americansnow said:


> Post your Websites lets see them :}


I have been in business for over 15yrs now.For the last 5yrs we have done NO websites,phone books,800#s or newspaper advertising.We do primarily State,City and subcontracting work.Its nice to save 8k a year in advertising


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Since you do so much municipal work do you find even though your saving money in advertising are you spending more in insurance and the need for bigger vehicles to secure those state contracts then the extra expense for maintenance on those bigger vehicles?

My website cost me less than a $100 a year.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I think it is a simple, yet effective layount. Looks good... Maybe some more pics and a few typestyle changes here and there.

Overall I would give it a 6.5 out of 10

If you designed it yourself I would say 8 but paid for it? 6.5


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

ksland

I like your web site who design your
Thanks


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

americansnow said:


> Post your Websites lets see them :}


Mine is an edited version of gophergraphics.com's templates...but here it is. www.FiveGuysAndALawnmower.com


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

americansnow said:


> Qualitylawncare did you use yahoo page builder for your site?


Yep.. Trying to figure out Site Builder now.. Page Builder is pretty easy to learn though, but time consuming..


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*Precision....*

Did it myself, and thank you. First try at a web site.:salute:


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice site but some of the text on the Residential and Comercial pages gets jumbled in my browser. I'm running Firefox 1.0 on a Linux box.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

looks great..you got money on the mind..

When you sign up for our services we will have a dedicated Account Specialist visit your property to gather key information. An Account Specialist will confirm with you what type of *payment* you have in order to use the proper snowplow blade to help protect your property and what type of chemical deicing will benefit you the most


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Illumination Concept? What is that? I was just reading that on your main page.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> sorry for the photoshop file here is the jpeg


I don't see that working to ogood if he wants to have it embroidered on shirts or something though.


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Ilumination Concepts is a company we are working with on a patented design we have. They are a lighting technology company.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JTW said:


> I don't see that working to ogood if he wants to have it embroidered on shirts or something though.


How so? The only thing different is I turned the first snowflake and added two more, using a color that was already in the design. Today's embroidery machines are vector graphic based and can reproduce just about anything. Actually since the snowflake is turned it makes the outline of the logo more oval which is better for ballcaps.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

nherweck said:


> Mine is an edited version of gophergraphics.com's templates...but here it is. www.FiveGuysAndALawnmower.com


OMG you're credit card page isn't secure..... aren't you worried about customer's info leaking out? Get some encryption!
http://www.fiveguysandalawnmower.com/payments2/


----------



## hawks13 (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope it snows soon. I am getting a little bored. We haven't had a good snowfall fall in awhile. All my equipment is shiny and ready to get nice and dirty.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

bigjeeping said:


> OMG you're credit card page isn't secure..... aren't you worried about customer's info leaking out? Get some encryption!
> http://www.fiveguysandalawnmower.com/payments2/


Hey, not meaning to sound dumb, just asking an honest question...how would I go about doing so? This is my first site and am clueless as to do that. I took away main fields to send the payment, so noone will use it now. Noone has yet to use it as many pay me over the phone as it's easier for them. Thanks for the helpful criticism!!!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

nherweck said:


> Hey, not meaning to sound dumb, just asking an honest question...how would I go about doing so? This is my first site and am clueless as to do that. I took away main fields to send the payment, so noone will use it now. Noone has yet to use it as many pay me over the phone as it's easier for them. Thanks for the helpful criticism!!!


My best friend does webdesign. I personally couldn't tell you how, but he could. 
Check out his page http://www.pureimpressions.net (he's got a nice portfolio on there)
If you "request a quote" he'll call you and you can talk things over.. he's real helpful, already helped out someone else on here!


----------

